# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی

## a.z.s

سلام
دوستان عزیز همه کسایی که میخوان پزشک بشن 
به همه توصیه میکنم حتما  حتما مستند «راه قریب» رو ببینند بعدش وارد پزشکی بشید
با سختی هاش آشنا بشید چشم بسته نیایید 



در ضمن از همه کسانی که پیام خصوصی میفرستن معذرت میخوام نمیرسم جواب بدم

----------


## a.z.s

خلاصه بگم 
 اگر روحیه عالی نداشته باشی روحیتون رو از بین میبره
مرد راه نیستی نیا

----------


## n3gin2000

دکترعزیزبااجازتون به دلیل اینکه پست دومتون باچیزی که میخواهم بگم مشابهت داه منم این پست رومیزارم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83): 
این شعرورتبه121کنکوریه خانم دکتری خوندن البته بگماکنکوردومشون دکترشدن :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83): 
گرمردرهی میان خون بایدرفت 
ازپای فتاده سرنگون بایدرفت
توپای درراه نه وهیچ مپرس
خودراه بگویدت که چون بایدرفت :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83): 
 :Y (482):  :Y (748):  :Y (565):  :Y (505):  :Y (565):  :Y (748):  :Y (482): 
 :Yahoo (37):  :Y (736):  :Yahoo (37):  :Y (736):  :Yahoo (37):  :Y (736):  :Yahoo (37):  :Y (736):  :Yahoo (37):  :Y (736):  :Y (736):  :Yahoo (37):  :Y (736):

----------

